
Laïcité and the High Stakes of Restoring Notre-Dame - bobjonz
https://churchlifejournal.nd.edu/articles/laicite-and-the-high-stakes-of-restoring-notre-dame/#.XN2NyMT1mVF.hackernews
======
mimixco
The author is right. While rebulding Notre Dame might be difficult and
expensive, _changing_ it would be catastrophic.

